# What does this mean?  12-Space 24-Circuit Type BR 3-Phase



## countryguy

Hi gang-  Just bought an RPC 3 phase setup and then went and bought a load panel 3-phase from HomeDeport.  Links below.  

Can someone tell me what it means w/ a 12 space 24 circuit?  -vs- a 12 space 12 circuit?    I see both?   For example there is a 18 circuit. 18 space or a 18 space 36 circuit?    

this is the panel I bought: 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-12...ase-Main-Lug-Loadcenter-3BR1224L125/100193549

These breakers:  BR 1" but a 3 pole. 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-20...RV-_-rv_gm_pip_rr-_-100193549-_-100192265-_-N


----------



## John Hasler

countryguy said:


> Hi gang-  Just bought an RPC 3 phase setup and then went and bought a load panel 3-phase from HomeDeport.  Links below.
> 
> Can someone tell me what it means w/ a 12 space 24 circuit?  -vs- a 12 space 12 circuit?    I see both?   For example there is a 18 circuit. 18 space or a 18 space 36 circuit?
> 
> this is the panel I bought:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-12...ase-Main-Lug-Loadcenter-3BR1224L125/100193549
> 
> These breakers:  BR 1" but a 3 pole.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-20...RV-_-rv_gm_pip_rr-_-100193549-_-100192265-_-N



"12 space 24 circuit" means that it can accept up to 12 breakers all of which can be single or tandem.  It can also accept multipole breakers, of course, with each pole taking up one space.   A tandem breaker takes up the same space as a single but has two handles and two terminals.  It's just two single-pole breakers crammed into the space of one.  Don't use them unless you have a dire need to cram more circuits into an already full box.

"12 space 12 circuit" means that you can't put tandem breakers in it.

The breaker you linked to appears to be an ordinary three-pole breaker that will occupy three spaces.


----------

